# (IRR) 1st Rokugan IR Discussion Thread



## Creamsteak (May 16, 2002)

The Industrial Revolution is a Post to Play messageboard game. It is based on the simple question, "What would your PC do if the Gnomes started an Industrial Revolution."

There have been three successful previous IRs. The First took place on Torril, as did the second. The Forgotten Realms Campaign Setting is nothing like anything you could imagine now that it has been through the IR. The third IR took place in the Greyhawk Campaign setting. That world was completely destroyed and rebuilt multiple times by an endless number of fiends before it finally was saved when the Domain of Hope was created.

The IR is a freeform game with rules to mandate how much you can do. The rules are secondary to every players creativity. A good idea can completely rearrange the world much more efficiently than any rules handling.

I recommend that anyone who is seeing this for the first time skip the blasted rules post and lists post and just start talking with the players. We can explain it much better than any rules. The veterans of past IRs might be here to try and win again, but some of them are here for revenge. You don't have to take a side -just make one.

Our moderator (DM or GM of sorts) will be played by Tokiwong. He will be the guy to turn to for information during the game. I am going to work heavily with him to develop the rules and the lists, but he is the one with all the power.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 16, 2002)

* The 1st Rokugan Industrial Revolution *
* Rule #1: WHAT YOU CAN DO *
Post: You can post as many times as you need to. You can post secret actions, or public actions at your own discretion. If you are attacking someone, or defending him or her you should post. You should post In Character as often as you can. You should tell your story. You should be interesting, and interested in what you and others post. Posting is the basis of the IR. You can post conversations between two guards in town. You can post questions about the rules. You should post.

E-Mail: If it really is a secret, it should be kept in an email. You should email your moderator (Tokiwong) with any secrets you have. Secrets are secret in your moderator’s hands. Your moderator must know your secrets, or else they are not really happening. Emails should not be made about public actions, or questions. These should be answered on the boards. You should Email your most important information to the Moderator –but don’t send anything In Character that you don’t want posted. The Moderator’s safety can be compromised by other powers if they manage to make successful espionage against your power. Don’t let that get in the way.

Chat: Chat is for unofficial actions and discussion. Bugbear provides a chat room for the IR. His room is not logged for the IR affairs, and can be used for anything. This includes “other” forums and emails between players. None of this is logged unless you store it. Save your emails and chat logs if you want to see them remembered in the IR.

Turn: A turn is one month of time In Character. In one month you can start a war, research new technology, develop a more industrialized nation. Turns are one month, and you can do anything reasonable to be done by your power in one month. Turns are important; they set the beginning and ends. Right now turns are set at one thread (200 posts) but the moderator can vary that as it becomes necessary.

* Rule #2: TEMPLATES *
Templates are sent before a turn begins. Templates are used to measure what you are doing in a turn. Each player must include a brief answer to where power is being devoted. If you don’t send a template you are assumed to have all your power spent on funding armies. Templates can include any secret actions that you would normally send in an email. Templates are emailed to the moderator to keep.



> * Sample Template *
> Subject line: _ Creamsteak to Tokiwong: Template _
> Dragon Clan Champion: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5)	PL 3
> Togashi (Inkyo/'Tattooed Monk-ise zumi'/Honor 2) Daimyo: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5)	PL 10	:	IR 28
> ...




As your power advances we may remove the need to post a list of our powers. It is simply there in the sample to show everyone how a template would be set up.

* Rule #3: The Industrial Rating *

The Industrial Arms Race is the basis for gaining power in this game. Your rank in the Industrial Arms Race shows how fast you can train troops; build weapons, and research magic. Each school, country, and army you claim will have an Industrial Rank between 1 and 21 to start. Each of these Ranks represents a certain degree of industrialization. A Clan School has a Rank of 10, while a minor town has a rank of 1. The different Industrial Ranks of different territories will be in the first lists post.

Your Industrial Rating also determines how much food your infrastructure can accommodate. Namely, your PL cannot exceed triple your Industrial Rank without causing starvation. Starvation affects your Attack/Defense scores (see rule #4).

The Industrial Rank (IR) of each territory determines how much strength a territory can produce per turn. Below is a table that shows exactly how high your Industrial Rank needs to be in order to produce a different amount of PL per turn. The Equation I chose is the simplest diminishing returns formula you can use:

x(1/2x + 0.5) = Rank Required
Where x = the PL production per turn

Rank	PL Increase (Per Turn)
0	0
1	1
3	2
6	3
10	4
15	5
21	6
28	7
36	8
45	9
55	10
66	11
78	12
91	13
105	14
120	15
136	16
153	17
171	18
190	19
210	20
231	21
253	22
276	23
300	24
325	25
351	26
378	27
406	28
435	29
465	30
496	31
528	32
561	33
595	34
630	35
666	36
703	37
741	38
780	39
820	40
861	41
903	42
946	43
990	44
1035	45
1081	46
1128	47
1176	48
1225	49
1275	50

The Rules for advancing your IR are listed below. There may be other options that appear, subject to the Moderators will. These are the primary methods for advancing your IR and hurting another powers IR. The Cap for a cities IR is 1,275. That means the most PL a city can generate is 50 per turn. That also means that the largest army a city can support is 3,825 PL. The maximum army for a city can be increased if you increase your Agriculture science. The cap on agriculture is 10x your IR. That puts the very highest PL a city can support at 12,750. For larger territories the cap for IR is set at 5,050, with a standard gain rate of +100 PL per turn. Territories are also subject to a cap on PL. The starting cap for a territory is 15,150, and the maximum cap is set at 50,500

Industrial Arms Modifier	Rank Change
Spending 10 PL to advance your Rank	+1 to each territory
Gaining 10th Level Magic	+10 to each territory
Gaining 11th Level Magic	+100 to each territory
Gaining 12th Level Magic	+1000 to each territory
War Damage (fighting occurred here)	-2 per 10 PL fighting
Nuclear or Cataclysm Level Damage	-10 per Nuke/Cataclysm
Thermonuclear or 11th Level Disaster	-100 per Nuke/Disaster
Anti-Matter Strike or 12th Level Assault	-1000 per Strike/Assault

Now the above is also a teaser. It shoes you that your power can gain technological weapons, and upper level magic. That will be detailed in the next two rules.

*Rule #4: The Technological Arms Race*

Technology is just as important as Magic in the Rokugan IR. You must understand that in order to understand just how an Anti-Matter Strike would be just as decimating as a 12th Level Magic Assault. Developing Technology can improve your overall power in the IR and is second only to the Industrialization Rating (IR) in importance. 

Each power selects a School to research each turn. There are eight starting schools. These are Construction, Chemistry, Computers, Physics, Power, Sociology, Biology, and Fields. These schools raise your ratings in each sub-race.

The Technological Arms Race is divided into these sub-races:  Agriculture, Attack, Defense, Espionage, Industry, and Research. You can develop a new school of research (ecology, quantum physics, etc.) that has different Technology subraces. Doing this takes a full turn, and the modifiers cannot exceed an 8. Negative modifiers can be applied, but no more than –2. No one score can go up by more than 4 in one turn.

Technology Subraces	Agr.	Att.	Def.	Esp.	Ind.	Res.
Construction	0	0	4	0	4	0
Chemistry	2	2	2	0	2	0
Computers	0	0	0	4	0	4
Physics	1	4	1	1	1	0
Power	0	4	0	0	4	0
Sociology	2	0	0	4	0	2
Biology	4	2	2	0	0	0
Fields	0	2	4	2	0	0

As your power advances, you will gain certain advantages in each core group. The first noticeable advancement does not occur until your score reaches at least 5. 

Agriculture – (Affects do not stack)
5 – Every Territory under your control produces 4x its industrial rating in food.
15 – Every Territory under your control produces 5x its industrial rating in food.
30 – Every Territory under your control produces 6x its industrial rating in food.
50 – Every Territory under your control produces 7x its industrial rating in food.
75 – Every Territory under your control produces 8x its industrial rating in food.
105 – Every Territory under your control produces 9x its industrial rating in food.
140 – Every Territory under your control produces 10x its industrial rating in food.

Attack – (Affects do not stack)
5 – Your Attack score becomes +1 (see rule #4)
15 – Your Attack score becomes +2
30 – Your Attack score becomes +3
50 – Your Attack score becomes +4 and Nuclear weapons become available.
75 – Your Attack score becomes +5
105 – Your Attack score becomes +6
140 – Your Attack score becomes +7 and thermonuclear weapons become available.
180 – Your Attack score becomes +8
225 – Your Attack score becomes +9
275 – Your Attack score becomes +10 and anti-matter weapons become available.

Defense – (Affects do not stack)
5 – Your Defense score becomes +1 (see rule #4)
15 – Your Defense score becomes +2
30 – Your Defense score becomes +3
50 – Your Defense score becomes +4
75 – Your Defense score becomes +5
105 – Your Defense score becomes +6
140 – Your Defense score becomes +7
180 – Your Defense score becomes +8
225 – Your Defense score becomes +9
275 – Your Defense score becomes +10

Espionage – (Affects DO stack)
5 – You gain a 5% chance to find out another powers template. You gain a 5% defense against such actions.
15 – You gain a 10% chance to find out another powers template. You gain a 10% defense against such actions.
30 – You gain a 15% chance to find out another powers template. You gain a 15% defense against such actions.
50 – You gain a 20% chance to find out another powers template. You gain a 20% defense against such actions.
75 – You gain a 25% chance to find out another powers template. You gain a 25% defense against such actions.
105 – You gain a 30% chance to find out another powers template. You gain a 30% defense against such actions.

Industry – (Affects do not stack)
5 – Every Territory under your control gains an additional +1 PL per turn.
15 – Every Territory under your control produces an additional +3 PL per turn.
30 – Every Territory under your control produces an additional +6 PL per turn.
50 – Every Territory under your control produces an additional +10 PL per turn.
75 – Every Territory under your control produces an additional +15 PL per turn.
105 – Every Territory under your control produces an additional +21 PL per turn.
140 – Every Territory under your control produces an additional +28 PL per turn.
180 – Every Territory under your control produces an additional +36 PL per turn.
225 – Every Territory under your control produces an additional +45 PL per turn.

Research – (Affects do stack)
5 – All research sub-races gain a +1 per turn. You develop the first computers.
15 – All research sub-races gain a +1 per turn. You develop the calculator. Bomb safety devices designed.
30 – All research sub-races gain a +1 per turn. You develop the Internet. Computer guided weapons are designed.
50 – All research sub-races gain a +1 per turn. You develop nano-computers. Gain +1 PL per turn.
75 – All research sub-races gain a +1 per turn. You develop Artificial Intelligence. Constructs self replicate.
105 – All research sub races become 4 per turn base. Your Attack/Defense scores both gain +2.
140 – All research sub-races become 6 per turn base.
180 – All research sub-races become 8 per turn base. Your Attack/Defense scores both gain +2.
225 – All research sub races become 10 per turn base.

*Rule #5: The Magic Arms Race*

Magic is secondary to science. Shugenjas, Sorcerors, and Wu Jen alike can research Magic for your power. Magic might not even hold a major affect on the IR. It will be amazingly costly to research magic. Magic does have a place in the IR, just not the same place as superscience. You can choose to develop magic as and will find its affects devastating if you earn them. Magic is costly, however. You can gain Magic Arms Race Points by doing the following:

Spend 10 PL on research this turn. You lose 2 PL permanently. You gain 1 point in the Magic Arms Race.
Spend 10 PL on research this turn. You lose 4 PL permanently. You gain 2 points in the Magic Arms Race.
Spend 10 PL on research this turn. You lose 6 PL permanently. You gain 3 points in the Magic Arms Race.
Spend 10 PL on research this turn. You lose 8 PL permanently. You gain 4 points in the Magic Arms Race.
Spend 10 PL on research this turn. You lose 10 PL permanently. You gain 5 points in the Magic Arms Race.

You can choose to spend more than 10 PL. You must, however, spend in 10 PL increments. The more of your power you sacrifice, the faster your rate of gain will be. What do points in the Magic Arms race do for you?

Well, first of all, a power with 10th level magic can block nukes from damaging them. 10th Level magic can affect major changes on a small territory, or minor changes on a medium area. The exact list of things you can do with 10th level magic will be provided when and if a player gains it. 10th Level magic allows a player to exact a certain number of changes on their power. They can create and defend themselves with 10th level Mythals and gain a +2 to attack and defense.

With 11th Level Magic, a power can perform 11th Level Attacks. These kinds of attacks can wipe out entire nations and cripple those power that do not have 11th level magic to defend them. Expect research on such a subject to take many turns, even with multiple powers organizing it.

With 12th Level Magic, you can challenge entire crystal spheres. You can choose to launch attacks that are 10x greater than any attack made by an 11th level power. You will only encounter 12th level magic if a player manages to reach its incredibly shocking requirements.

A rank of 500 in the Magic Arms Race earns a power 10th Level Magic. 
A rank of 250,000 in the Magic Arms Race earns a power 11th Level Magic.
A rank of 62,500,000,000 in the Magic Arms Race earns a power 12th Level Magic.

The cost is incredible, and the explanation is lacking: but expect 10th-12th level magic to be worth its incredible cost.

11th Level Magic won the last IR. It would require a player to sacrifice an incredible amount of time and effort to produce 12th. 11th Level magic will likely not enter this IR. Its standards have been raised so that super science will play a more important role in the game. 

*Rule #6: Attack and Defense*

The fourth rule is the most important rule when two powers disagree. Wars are fought and won with armies, and in the IR it is no exception. This rule is the focal point of most of the IR, until powers gain 11th and 12th level magic. The rule of thumb here is a powers Attack/Defense score.

During an attack, both powers declare how much force they are devoting to the front. This is in PL, which is defined as the basic unit of combat. For each PL in the battle, a D6 is rolled. On a roll of 6, an attack is made. On the defenders side they get a defense (cancels the damage of the attack) on a 6. Then the Defense rolls their attack against the attackers, and the attackers are forced to roll their defense. The final results are reported at the end of a turn.

Each Player has an Attack/Defense score based on their magic and technology. Other modifiers are listed:

All Modifiers Stack:
Player has 10th Level Magic: (+2 Attack/+2 Defense)
Player has 11th Level Magic: (+2 Attack/+2 Defense)
Player has 12th Level Magic: (+2 Attack/+2 Defense)
Player is suffering Starvation: (-2 Attack/-2 Defense)
Player has been poisoned: (-2 Attack/-2 Defense)

Modifiers that do not Stack:
Player is defending a Tower: (+0 Attack/+2 Defense)
Player is defending a Palace: (+1 Attack/+2 Defense)
Player is defending a Castle: (+2 Attack/+3 Defense)
Player is defending a Fort: (+2 Attack/+4 Defense)
Player has set a Trap: (+4 Attack/+0 Defense)


----------



## Creamsteak (May 16, 2002)

*The Lists Post*

_	Important Characters of Rokugan	_
*	NPCs (Optional Player Characters)	*
	Crab Clan Champion: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10)	PL 1
	Crane Clan Champion: Doji Kurohito (Male Sam 6/Iaijutsu 5) 	PL 1
	Dragon Clan Champion: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5)	PL 3
	Lion Clan Champion: Matsu Nimuro (Male Sam 15) 	PL 2
	Mantis Clan Champion: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) 	PL 1
	Phoenix Clan Champion: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) 	PL 2
	Scorpion Clan Champion: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) 	PL 2
	Unicorn Clan Champion: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) 	PL 2
	Daigotsu (Male Evil Outsider Maho-tsukai 20) Leader of the Maho-tsukai	PL 3
	Tsuburu no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) One of two Oni lords sworn to Daigotsu	PL 2
	Kyoso no Oni (Powerful Oni Lord) Exiled to Jigoku, Rokugani Hell, by Daigotsu.	PL 2
	Lead by Shahai (Female Shu 7/Maho-tsukai 11) Leader of the Blood Speakers	PL 2

_	Clan Families and Shadowlands Groups	_
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
	Crab Clan	 
	Hida (Samurai/Hida Defender/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hida Kuroda (Male Sam 10) 	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Hiruma (Ranger/Shadow Scout/Honor 2) Daimyo: Hiruma Masagaro (Male Rng 5, Sam 2, Shadowlands Vet 5) 	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Kaiu (Samurai/Siegemaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kaiu Umasu (Male Sam 5, Siege 10) 	PL 5	:	IR 8
	Kuni (Shugenja/Witch Hunter/Honor 1) Daimyo: Kuni Tansho (Female Shu 18) 	PL 8	:	IR 18
	Toritaka (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Toritaka Tatsune (Male Ftr 4/Sam 2/Rng 1/Shadowlands Vet 7)	PL 4	:	IR 5

	Crane Clan	 
	Doji (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo Doji Kurohito (Male Sam 6/Iaijutsu 5)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Asahina (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kimita (Female Shu 12)	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Daidoji (Fighter/Daidoji Bodyguard/Honor 2) Daimyo: Daidoji Rekai (Female Sam 10/Ftr 10)	PL 10	:	IR 28
	Kakita (Samurai or Courtier/Iaijutsu Master/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kakita Kaiten (Male Sam 15)	PL 5	:	IR 8
	Yasuki (Fighter/Honor 2) Daimyo Yasuki Hachi (Male Sam 5/Ftr 4)	PL 1	:	IR 1

	Dragon Clan	 
	Togashi (Inkyo/'Tattooed Monk-ise zumi'/Honor 2) Daimyo: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5)	PL 10	:	IR 28
	Hitomi (Monk/'Tattooed Monk-kikage zumi'/Honor 1) Daimyo: Hitomi Kagetora (Male Sam 9/Monk 10)	PL 9	:	IR 23
	Kitsuki (Samurai/Honor 3) Daimyo: Kitsuki Mizuochi (Male Sam 13)	PL 3	:	IR 3
	Mirumoto (Samurai/Dragon Swordmaster/Honor 2) Daimyo: Miromoto Uso (Male Sam 9/Swordmaster 8)	PL 7	:	IR 14
	Tamori (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tamori Shaitung (Female Shu 16)	PL 6	:	IR 11

	Lion Clan	 
	Akodo (Samurai/Akodo Champion/Honor 3) Daimyo: Akodo Ginawa (Male Sam 15/Ftr 3)	PL 8	:	IR 18
	Ikoma (Courtier/Honor 3) Daimyo: Ikoma Sume (Male Court 7/Sam 9)	PL 6	:	IR 21
	Kitsu (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Kitsu Juri (Male Shu 16)	PL 6	:	IR 21
	Matsu School (Berzerker/Matsu Rager or Lion's Pride/Honor 2) Daimyo: Matsu Ketsui (Female Sam 7/LionPride 8)	PL 5	:	IR 15

	Mantis Clan	 
	Yoritomo (Fighter/Storm Legion/Honor 2) Daimyo: Yoritomo Kitao (Female Ftr 6/Rog 8) 	PL 25	:	IR 50
	Moshi (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Moshi Juiko (Female Shu 17)	PL 25	:	IR 50
	Tsuruchi (Fighter/Wasp Bountyhunter/Honor 2) Daimyo: Tsuruchi Ichiro (Male Ftr 6/Wasp BH 5) 	PL 25	:	IR 50

	Phoenix Clan	 
	Shiba (Samurai/Shiba Protector/Honor 3) Daimyo: Shiba Tsukune (Female Sam 17) 	PL 7	:	IR 14
	Agasha (Shugenja/Honor 3) Daimyo: Agasha Hamanari (Male Shu 10)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Asako (Inkyo/Henshin Mystic/Honor 3) Daimyo: Asako Toshi (Male Inkyo 12)	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Isawa (Shugenja/Void Disciple/Honor 2) Daimyo: ruled by the Council of Elemental Masters. This council also rules the Phoenix.	PL 10	:	IR 28

	Scorpion Clan	 
	Bayushi (Rogue/Bayushi Deciever/Honor 1) Daimyo: Bayushi Yojiro (Male Sam 5/Court5/EmMag 9) 	PL 9	:	IR 23
	Shosoro (Ninja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Shosuro Yudoka (Male Ftr 6/Nin 12)	PL 8	:	IR 18
	Soshi (Shugenja/Honor 1) Daimyo: Soshi Uidori (Female Shu 8/Nin 4)	PL 2	:	IR 2
	Yogo (Shugenja/Honor 0) Daimyo: Yogo Koji (Male Shu 13)	PL 2	:	IR 2

	Unicorn Clan	 
	Moto (Berzerker/Moto Avenger/Honor 1) Daimyo: Moto Gaheris (Male Sam 5/Moto Avenge 10) 	PL 5	:	IR 8
	Iuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2) Daimyo: Iuchi Yue (Female Shu 14)	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Shinjo (Ranger/Shinjo Explorer & Kishi Charger/Honor 2) Daimyo: Shinjo Shono (Male Rng 2/Sam 3/EXplorer 3)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Utaku (Samurai/Battle Maiden/Honor 3) Daimyo: Utaku Xieng Chi (Female Samurai 7/BattleMaiden 8)	PL 5	:	IR 8

	Shadowlands Oni and the Blood Speakers	 
	Shadowlands Horde (Ruled by A variety of Bakemono, Oni and other tainted creatures based in the Shadowlands.)	PL 50	:	IR 0
	Blood Speakers (A secret cult of Maho-tsukai working for evil and chaos through the Emerald Empire…)	PL 30	:	IR 5

_	Territories in the Far South West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
	Aiso ni Ryokosha (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Bells of the Dead (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Festering Pit of Fu Leng (Sinkhole)	PL 24	:	IR 8
	Forgotten Tomb of Fu Leng (Maho Site)	PL 12	:	IR 4
	Haikyo Sano Kappa (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
	Heiwa na Kaze Heigen (Quiet Wind Plane)		:	
	Jukami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kabe ue no ho ni sa Umi (Wall above the Ocean)		:	
	Kaiu Kabe (Carpenter Wall)		:	
	Kaiu Toge (Carpernter Pass)		:	
	Kawa Kurai Tsuki (River of the Dark Moon)		:	
	Kawa Sano Saigo No Kamae (River of the Last Stand)		:	
	Kenkai Hanto (Lookout Peninsula)		:	
	Kishi no Mizu-umi (Forbidden Lake)		:	
	Koten (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kuroi Yubi Kawa (Black Finger River)		:	
	Kuni Areno (Kuni Wastes)		:	
	Kyuden Hida (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Nishiyama (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Saigo no Kamae Heigen (Last Stand Plain)		:	
	Shinden Asahina (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shio Senyo no Riku (Tidal Landbridge)		:	
	Shiro Hiruma (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Kuni (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Sunda Mizu (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Watchtower of the East (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
	Yasuki Yashiki (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Yugure Yama (Twilight Mountains)		:	

_	Territories in the South West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	*	:	
	Aka Mizu-umi (Red Lake)		:	
	Beiden (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Dangai (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Ginasutra (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Hotei Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Iyotishi (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Kagoki (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kaia Osho (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kaiu Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Kakita Bogu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kamisori sano Yoake Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Kitsune Mori (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Koeru (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kuda (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kyuden Ashinagabachi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Kyuden Bayushi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Kyuden Miya (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Maemikake (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Meidochi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Midaki (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Mizu-umi no o (Lake of Sorrows)		:	
	Mizu-umi no Sakura Yuki (Lake of Cherry Blossom Snow)		:	
	Nirukti (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
	Ronin Chiiki (Ronin Plains)		:	
	Shiden Osano-Wo (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Shimomura (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Shinomen Mori (Hidden Forest)		:	
	Shiro Heichi (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
	Shiro Kaotsuki no Higashi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Siksa (Town)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Taki sano Okami Jikan (Hour of the Wolf Falls)		:	
	Tomb of Iuchiban (Maho Site)	PL 12	:	IR 4
	Vyakarana (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Watchtower of the West (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
	Zakyo (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4

_	Territories in the Far South East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
	Bunyo sana Asahina (Fields of the Morning Sun)		:	
	Daidoji Training Grounds (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Higashiyama (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Inazuma (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Kaimentsu-uo Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Koutetsukan (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Maigosera Seido (Lighthouse)		:	
	Mura Sabishi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Okami (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Oni Mura (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Tokigogachu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Umoeru (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Yama ue na ho ni Umi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Yasuki Hanko (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1

_	Territories in the South East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
	Aketsu (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Daidoji Yukan-se (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
	Hanto no Yoake (Peninsula of Dawn)		:	
	Heigen no Doji (Doji Family Plains)		:	
	Higashi Chushin (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kawa na Zatu Shudoshi (River of the Blind Monk)		:	
	Kyuden Doji (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Kyuden Gotei (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Maigo no Musume Wan (Lost Daughter Bay)		:	
	Minawa Chushin (village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Mizen (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Musume (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Nichibotsu Fushere (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
	Nishi Chushin (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Otosan Uchi (Capital)	PL 4	:	IR 5
	Samui Kaze (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Shima No Kinu (Island of Silk)		:	
	Shima No Koshinryo (Island of Spice)		:	
	Umi Yakamo (Sea of the Sun God)		:	
	Wan no Asaguroi Mizu (Bay of Dark Water)		:	
	Wan Sana Kin Taiyo (Bay of the Golden Sun)		:	
	Yuu Na Heigen (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4

_	Territories in the West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
	Bishamon Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Daikoku Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Duzaki (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Hae Moete (Firefly River)		:	
	Heigen Yuki (Snow Plain)		:	
	Hisatu-Kesu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kakusu Keikei Torid-e (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Kawa Mitsu Kishi (Three Sides River)		:	
	Kawa Sano Fui no Dansei wo Sasu (River of the Unexpected Hero)		:	
	Kenson Gakka (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Kita Toge (Northern Pass)		:	
	Kudo (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kyodai Na Ana (The Great Crater)		:	
	Kyuden Ikoma (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Meiyo Gisei (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Minami Toke (Southern Pass)		:	
	Mizu (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Mizu-Umi Kiku Hanabira (Chrysanthemum Petal Lake)		:	
	Naga Doro Heigen (Naga Road Plain)		:	
	Nihai Tower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
	Pokau (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Ryoko Owari (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Seikitsu San Tama no Oi (Spine of the World Mountains)		:	
	Shinomen Tower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
	Shiranai (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Shiro Ide (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Iuchi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiroi Kishi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Shiroi Kishi Heigen (White Shore Plain)		:	
	Shiroi Kishi Mizu-umi (White Shore Lake)		:	
	Shiro Shosuro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Soshi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Usagi (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Toge Puramu Hana (Plum Blossom Pass)		:	
	Turo Kojiri (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Utaku Seido (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Watchtower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
	Yama sano Kaminari (Mountain of the Seven Thunders)		:	
	Yogo Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5

_	Territories in the East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
	Castle of the Emerald Champion (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Eiyu ni Suru (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Foshi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Heigen No Hayai Mondai (Plain of Fast Troubles)		:	
	Heigen Osari (Plains of the Crane Clan)		:	
	Kaeru (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Ken Hayai (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Kiken No Toge (Treacherous Pass)		:	
	Kita Chushin (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kosaten Shiro (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Kyuden Seppun (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Kyuden Tonba (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Mamoru Kyotei (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Morikage (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Moshi Shiro (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
	Nanashi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Nikesake (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Ninkatoshi (City)		:	
	Obobeshinu Boekisho Kawa (Drowned Merchant River)		:	
	Oiku (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Omoidoso (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Ranbo (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Renga (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Rugashi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Ryu Bannin (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Shiro Akodo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Daidoji (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Matsu (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro no Yojin (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro sano Kakita (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Shiba (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Toi Koku (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Tonfajutsen (Town)	PL 2	:	IR 3
	Ukabu (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Yama no Kuyami (Mountains of Regret)		:	

_	Territories in the North West of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
	Akami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Bikami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Bugaisha (Fort)	PL 10	:	IR 10
	Egami (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Exile's Road Watchtower (Tower)	PL 5	:	IR 3
urokujin Seido (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Kamashimino Komichi (Sorrow's Path)		:	
	Kawa Nemui (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kawa Neui (Sleeping River)		:	
	Kibukito (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kurayami-ha (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Kyodai na Kabe sano Kita (Great Wall of the North/West) 		:	
	Kyodaina Josho Suru (The Great Climb)		:	
	Kyuden Togashi (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Maigo no Samurai (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Mizu umi Ryo (Dragon Lake)		:	
	Oshindoka (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Reihado Bomeidoro (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Shiro Shinjo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Utaku Shojo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Takaikabe (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Yamasura (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Yashigi (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1

_	Territories in the North East of Rokugan	_ 
*	Title of Territory/School/Family	* 
	Duro Owari (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Heibeisu (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Heigen Ryo Kokoro (Dragon Heart Plain)		:	
	Hinanbasho sano Mitsu Shimai (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Kanawa Taki (Iron Ring Cascade)		:	
	Kyodai na Kabe sano Kita (Great Wall of the North/East)		:	
	Kyodai na Taiyo (The Great Fall)		:	
	Kyuden Isawa (Palace)	PL 6	:	IR 4
	Nemui Kaminari Yama (Sleeping Thunder Mountain)		:	
	Michita Yasumi (City)	PL 3	:	IR 4
	Mori Isawa (Phoenix Woodlands)		:	
	Reihado sano Ki-Rin (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Reihado Uikku (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Seido Jurojin (Shrine)	PL 6	:	IR 2
	Shinsei na Sumai (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Shiro Agasha (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Asako (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Chuda (Ruins)	PL 3	:	IR 1
	Shiro Kitsuki (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Mirumoto (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro sano Chujitsuna Shinpo (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Shiro Tamori (Castle)	PL 7	:	IR 5
	Tani Giza (Jagged Valley)		:	
	Yabanjin Mura (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1
	Yoshosha (Village)	PL 1	:	IR 1


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 16, 2002)

Nice job there Creamsteak and Tokiwong!  As I said...sign me up for the Shadowlands   Although what would be the PL of Daigotsu, as I see you've done the other available PCs already.


----------



## NiTessine (May 16, 2002)

So, do we pick the entire clan or just one family?
If former, I'll have the Crane. If latter, the Asahina of the Crane.
And by the way, where are the Minor Clans?
And why is it that every time I try to sign up for an IR, the board software conspires against me? Last time, my post disappeared, and this time, I get error messages...


----------



## Creamsteak (May 16, 2002)

I think each player will be alloted a certain amount of PL to "buy." I figure you can estimate 100 for now. You can pick out individual families or entire clans up to 100 PL total. If we need more clans to fill in gaps, Black Omega might be able to help some of us with that.

So when Tokiwong says its ok to start claiming we will start. Be kind, don't try and buy everything at once. Pick out a couple families and some cities or so and then sit back and see where people go. If you conflict with someone, the PL splits and you have to fight at the beginning of the first turn for supremacy. Not fun.

Now, I need to finish the PL of the "territories" but I am going to take my time with that. I need to make sure I get them all right (those are the most guesswork -really).

Also, PL for characters is 1 for a level 10 character. For every 5 additional levels the PL goes up by 1. Maximum starting level is 20 (PL 3), but Tokiwong may award levels as the game progresses. Levels are normally awarded to PC's for actions that risk thier death or things that involve good IC roleplaying. I could see a good roleplayer making it to level 25 by the third or fourth turn, and thats not too hard to picture.

I believe Daigotsu must be PL 3, no higher. He might be on the lists. (By the way, you can claim characters from that list. You can make up your own PC, and still have NPCs.)


----------



## Creamsteak (May 16, 2002)

Here is a sample of a claim. I believe this is what I am going to claim eventually, anyway.



> _Creamsteak's Claims_
> Dragon Clan Champion: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5) PL 3
> Togashi (Inkyo/'Tattooed Monk-ise zumi'/Honor 2) Daimyo: Togashi Hoshi (Male Unique Half-Dragon Sam 5/Swordmaster 10/Monk 5) PL 10 : IR 28
> Hitomi (Monk/'Tattooed Monk-kikage zumi'/Honor 1) Daimyo: Hitomi Kagetora (Male Sam 9/Monk 10) PL 9 : IR 23
> ...




That would likely be "most" of my claims, but I would wait a while (like two days probably) before posting another 10 territories or so. You have to give Tokiwong time, or in the case of the initial claims list you have to give me time.

Which reminds me: I'll take care of organizing you guys until I leave for Minnesota. I might not get to make any claims, considering I am leaving for a month. Let me see when we will likely start. I figure it will take two weeks to a month to start. We want lots of players (I think 12 is the right number) for this. Any more just adds chaos instead of substance.


----------



## Black Omega (May 16, 2002)

I'd put Daigotsu on a par with Togashi Hoshi.  Both are 20th level with additional natural abilities.

I can provide information on minor clans as needed.  Though a few like the Dragonfly and Badger have been so badly cut up they are almost not there by the time of the d20 book.  The Fox are probably the biggest minor clan at this point.  The Monkey are fun but tiny.    If desired I can look up additional information on the minor clans and post it though.  The Seppun and Otomo of the Imperial familiesare probably also on a par with the Fox.

Vague note.  A small part of the Mantis are evidently Ivory Isles mercenaries.  If we are assuming the IR is it least partially imported, they are probably the first unit in Rokugan with muskets.  Fire!  Clean your weapon.  Add powder!  Add wadding!  Add..crap, they've already reached us!

I can also post additional NPC info if desired.  The books are fairly limited on NPC information, but I can resort to the CCG for nearly endless Gold legal characters.


----------



## Lichtenhart (May 16, 2002)

I claimed the Crane in the other thread, but I almost changed my mind so no problem, NiTessine.

I'll play the Unicorn instead. 

Now, little questions:
-Every player start with the same amount of PL?
-If so, there will be players with more powerful PCs and Families, and others with more territories?
-What about Ide family?
-Where can I find some Rokugan maps?


----------



## The Forsaken One (May 16, 2002)

Hmmm I'm currently still thinking about joining in... but I know really NOTHING about this setting and no idea how it works.

I had a real pain with greyhawk but this seems to get a bit more complicated...

Maps, online sources anything that would provide info for me (espcially maps and history.. online PDF file anyone ?) would get me faster in this IR.

I'd like to play some sort of neutral self providing group of scholars or wise men or something.

As you might have noticed last IR, I don't like to fight but to talk and invent and plot and sceme. 
I like to play the subtle way, seems more of a challenge to me. Anyone can send a million of their best men to battle but there are many other ways to victory.
Any ideas?


----------



## Tokiwong (May 16, 2002)

Looks good guys... I would love to get started but I am going out of town on business for the next 6 weeks starting on the 28th of this month so if someone else wants to step up then more power to them... but I wouldn't mind moderating when I get back... just be too hard from where I will be at to have regular access to a computer...and moderate this game properly... bleh I hate work


----------



## Black Omega (May 16, 2002)

So, it would appear there is plenty of time to work out other details.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 16, 2002)

Reminder: nobody has claimed anything just yet. It is all speculation.

Maybe I should re-assume moderator responsibilities... but I'm leaving too! God... looks like it will take a while to get started...

To answer some questions:

-Every player start with the same amount of PL?

No. Every player has a cap set on how much PL they can claim for the beginning of the IR. The limit will be determined by the number of players and the amount of PL in Rokugan. The current assumption is that everyone can claim up to 100 PL.

-If so, there will be players with more powerful PCs and Families, and others with more territories? 

It is up to the player to decide. They could claim one family, one player character, and the rest as cities. They could claim four families from a clan, a player character, and no cities. They could claim eight families from three different clans and not declare a PC. It is entirely up to the player. Two players can claim families from the same clan, or claim families from varied clans. You are allowed at least this much freedom.

-What about Ide family? 

I'm not an expert on the families. What about the Ide family? Are they on the list? If not, what history do they have and what clan are they from.

-Where can I find some Rokugan maps?

The first source would be the Oriental adventures book. If someone knows a place that can scan the whole map and put it on disk, it would be helpful to have an on-line map to look at claims.


----------



## Black Omega (May 16, 2002)

creamsteak said:
			
		

> *Maybe I should re-assume moderator responsibilities... but I'm leaving too! God... looks like it will take a while to get started...*




Yep.  But like I said, that gives us time to discuss stuff.

*



			It is up to the player to decide. They could claim one family, one player character, and the rest as cities. They could claim four families from a clan, a player character, and no cities. They could claim eight families from three different clans and not declare a PC. It is entirely up to the player. Two players can claim families from the same clan, or claim families from varied clans. You are allowed at least this much freedom.
		
Click to expand...


*At the very least something that differintiates the clans might be nice.  Each has certain advantages and weaknesses that don't reflect well in simple PL.  The Mantis are by far the best sailors in Rokugan.  The Phoenix are the most magically powerful.  Etc.

*



			I'm not an expert on the families. What about the Ide family? Are they on the list? If not, what history do they have and what clan are they from.
		
Click to expand...


*Unicorn diplomatic family.  I also forgot the Horiuchi, another Unicorn family,  I see...

Horiuchi (Shugenja/Honor 2)  Daimyo:  Horiuchi Shem-Zhe (Male Shu 8)

Ide (Courtier/Honor 2) Daimyo: Ide Tadaji (Male Courtier 20)

*



			The first source would be the Oriental adventures book. If someone knows a place that can scan the whole map and put it on disk, it would be helpful to have an on-line map to look at claims.
		
Click to expand...


*It would be easier to use the map from the Rokugan book, though the OA map is nicer.  Either way, it'll take me a little time to do.


----------



## Creamsteak (May 17, 2002)

I'm not sure if I want to start developing advantage and weakness from different families. It would complicate things quite a bit. I think such things should come out from play, such as the Mantis launching invasions from the sea even when land routes are available. Just playing your clan in different ways develops this more than trying to come up with weakness and strengths. I do believe that occationally sides should get a +1 or +2 to attack roles when they are at an advantage because of an ambush, surprise attack, being more proficient at sea war, enemies demoralized, etc. But those things are the responsibility of the moderator to make decisions on for a case to case basis.


----------



## Gurdjieff (May 17, 2002)

I'll claim the Mantis Clan if that's possible 

Same problems as TFO posted, I have no idea how the Rokugan lands look like, but I'll play anyway. How hard can it be to write IC stories, right?


----------



## Black Omega (May 17, 2002)

Venus said:
			
		

> *I'll claim the Mantis Clan if that's possible
> 
> Same problems as TFO posted, I have no idea how the Rokugan lands look like, but I'll play anyway. How hard can it be to write IC stories, right?  *



At some point they will have to start keeping track of all this.  Or at least set a date for official claiming of factions, so there's less ovferlap on claims.


----------



## Anabstercorian (May 18, 2002)

I'll pick up OA this weekend.  I'll stick with the Lion Clan - As usual, expect me to focus on gaining levels and creating small, focused attack teams that wipe the floor with the mooks in your army.


----------



## 'o Skoteinos (May 18, 2002)

I claim the Scorpion Clan


----------



## Samanosuke Akechi (May 18, 2002)

Reminder: Nobody has claimed anything yet. Just thought you should all know that. With me leaving and Tokiwong leaving soon enough, it would fall on someone else to track claims. Tell me we have 10 players and I will start the claims. Off memory we have:

Anabstercorian, Black Omega, Creamsteak, Lichtenheart, The Forsaken One, 'o Skoteines, Venus, Sollir, and NiTessine...

So we need one more and I will start tracking claims. I'll delegate authority on that to someone else when we get to that point that I have to leave. We will start playing when I get back, maybe not till Toki gets back. I don't know which one of us will get back first...


----------



## Tokiwong (May 18, 2002)

As far as returning it won't be full return till July... around the 7th or so... I will have intermittent access but not as much as I would like to facilitate running such a huge game...


----------



## Serpenteye (May 18, 2002)

Samanosuke Akechi said:
			
		

> *Reminder: Nobody has claimed anything yet. Just thought you should all know that. With me leaving and Tokiwong leaving soon enough, it would fall on someone else to track claims. Tell me we have 10 players and I will start the claims. Off memory we have:
> 
> Anabstercorian, Black Omega, Creamsteak, Lichtenheart, The Forsaken One, 'o Skoteines, Venus, Sollir, and NiTessine...
> 
> So we need one more and I will start tracking claims. I'll delegate authority on that to someone else when we get to that point that I have to leave. We will start playing when I get back, maybe not till Toki gets back. I don't know which one of us will get back first... *




I'll play.

I know nothing about Rokugan, but I knew little of greyhawk before the third IR. I might make a fool of myself a few times in the beginning, but I'll learn, surely there's some information to be found on the internet.


----------



## Black Omega (May 19, 2002)

Basically Rokugan is culturally like Japan during the Samurai period.  Honor is very important.  Samurai rule.

For more information check out the Miya Archives.

The links on the left work, the buttons don't.  The Gaijin's guide under the Early Rokugan link is a decent place to start.  The Four Winds contains the most recent informations.  It's for the CCG but it's all the same people.


----------



## Anabstercorian (May 19, 2002)

An excerpt from my History textbook regarding the introduction of firearms to Japan:

*A Daimyo lord describes how to use a firearm*

"...The explosion is like lightning and the report like thunder.  Bystanders must cover their ears.  This thing, with one blow, can smash a mountain of silver and a wall of iron.  If one sought to do mischief in another man's domain and he was touched by it, he would lose his life instantly...  Lord Tokitake saw it and thought it was the wonder of wonders.  He did not know its name at first nor the details of its use.  Then someone called it "iron-arms...."
 Disregarding the high price of the arms, Tokitaka purchased from the aliens two pieces of the firearms for his family treasure.  As for the art of grinding, sifting, and mixing of the powder, Tokitaka let his retainer learn it.  Tokitaka occupied himself, morning and night, and without rest in handling the arms.  As a result he was able to convert the misses of his early experiments in to hits - A hundred hits in a hundred attempts."


----------



## Samanosuke Akechi (May 21, 2002)

Alright... I havn't been saying much over the weekend, so this is just a bump. I am leaving next tuesday, thats the final resolution of my travel plans. I expect to be back on the 4th of July. If you guys want to recruit people or anything, go ahead. When I get back on the fourth we can start getting active again...


----------



## Black Omega (May 28, 2002)

And another bump just because.

Because why?

Because I'm working on my TT Rokugan game.


----------

